
How Saddam gave us ISIS - stillsut
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/23/opinion/how-saddam-hussein-gave-us-isis.html
======
pan69
There isn't a "single" thing that gave rise to ISIS, it's a complex
amalgamation of a lot of different things that led to this mess.

This is a documentary that only scratches the surface of this complex history
but it's interesting altogether:

Adam Curtis - Bitter Lake:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvyeWaVMDrI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvyeWaVMDrI)

------
Cypher
personally I thought bush gave ISIS to us....

